# Need a recommendation



## Bright light (Feb 28, 2014)

Greetings,
What type of seeds, type of pot, should I buy that would give a happy, funny, active high? I really don't like sleepy pot.

Thank you all for the advice


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 28, 2014)

Satori from Mandala seeds ... or most pot taken with clear and cloudy tricomes will be on the speedier side. Cindy 99 is another good one.

You can get them both at Attitude seed bank or Satori from www.Mandalaseeds.com


----------



## kaotik (Feb 28, 2014)

Apollo 13 fit your description pretty well for me.
 but you're basically looking for a sativa or sativa hybrid.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2014)

Ive heard lots of good things about Satori and its Sativa high.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 6, 2014)

Sativas, hybrids of the like- and pulling them down a little early will help give a more mind high.


----------



## DrFever (Mar 7, 2014)

i really like  PPP Plant hybrid plant with    big yields   very easy to grow   high  is amazing  makes you want to laugh all  night long  has is even better   overall  my choice     ppp  from dutch pasion seed company its a serious winner  
I never tried satori  everytime i here that name  i think of a spice  lol  just dont get it lol 

View attachment 2a8cef328b6e0798aa33ed87923bb0cd.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 7, 2014)

I also like an up happy active high.  I have smoked a lot of different sativa hybrids but my favorite is Satori.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 7, 2014)

jack 47 (Sweetseeds) is a sativa -dominant that has an indica backbone to it, but w/o the lethargy associated with most Indica's.


----------



## Locked (Mar 7, 2014)

Been loving the Satori I have been smoking. Great up high and the buds smell like fruity candy. Wife loves it as well.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2014)

Hamster, isn't the smell of it just wonderful?  My best friend likes to just stick her nose into the jar and just inhale.


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Hamster, isn't the smell of it just wonderful?  My best friend likes to just stick her nose into the jar and just inhale.




It most certainly is. I can tell when my wife opens either the Larry OG jar or the Satori jar.  The Larry has that funky skunky smell which is quite nice but the Satori is far more fruity and just smells yummy. Like tasty cereal. I love crushing the buds between my thumb and index finger and releasing that wonderful odor.


----------

